# Food, cooking and home comforts where to buy!



## irish_in_italy (Mar 4, 2011)

So lads and lassies how do you all cope with the lack of "decent" food and tea and our home comforts? I've been here for nearly 15 years and had a creme egg for the first time in 15 years today  :clap2: Anything you miss? Can't live without? What extreme would you go to for decent fish and chips? lol


----------



## Dani E (Mar 10, 2011)

lol, Although not yet in Italy permanently, my last 6 month jaunt a couple of years back threw up some odd things:

Cheddar (My husbands biggest gripe)
Bread (that is fresh yet lasts more than one day)
Brought over and had sent over when ran out - my tea 
Proper frizzante....why are all the Italian frizzante barely frizzante?
A curry although we had a blinding one in Bologna....so excited by it too, the gastronomic capital and what did we eat on our two nights there?.....curry and greek lol...I think by that the actual heading would be anything other than Italian for a meal out!

I have no doubt when I do finally make the permanent move the list will be extended


----------



## irish_in_italy (Mar 4, 2011)

You can find good quality cheddar in LIDL supermarkets 
I get my bread sent over in bulk (10 loaves at a time) a freeze it even though in the bigger cities you can actually find it in some of the international shops. I do the same with tea and PAtaks curry. I buy the paste and cook it at home! 
I did have a good mexican a few years ago in Bologna. I do find though that the Chinese we get here is nothing like Chinese at home lol


----------



## noanswer (Mar 29, 2011)

First creme egg in 15 years?!!??  I feel for ya mate! To be honest it's not really the food that I miss (although sometimes aperitivi doesn't quite compete with a good old kebab after a few drinks) because I've always like pasta and risotto etc, but I do find that I long for a good pint of stout from time to time. I guess it's just one of those logistical things that comes with the territory!


----------



## irish_in_italy (Mar 4, 2011)

noanswer said:


> First creme egg in 15 years?!!??  I feel for ya mate! To be honest it's not really the food that I miss (although sometimes aperitivi doesn't quite compete with a good old kebab after a few drinks) because I've always like pasta and risotto etc, but I do find that I long for a good pint of stout from time to time. I guess it's just one of those logistical things that comes with the territory!




too true. This might interest you. I got a nice box from home today with Caffertys, Smithwicks and Tatyo lol So am in heaven tonight and ready for a nice cold pint when hubby comes home and a nice crisp sandwich for dinner lol


----------



## noanswer (Mar 29, 2011)

irish_in_italy said:


> too true. This might interest you. I got a nice box from home today with Caffertys, Smithwicks and Tatyo lol So am in heaven tonight and ready for a nice cold pint when hubby comes home and a nice crisp sandwich for dinner lol


alright, so I do feel guilty saying this now, but I've not yet moved to Italy. In fact, it won't be until October when we move so I've still got Guinness and Smithwicks et all on tap, and Tayto at the local Spar, however, your plight of ration packs from home and lack of creme eggs does worry me about the impending move! :scared: lol

Enjoy your crispy feast though!!


----------



## irish_in_italy (Mar 4, 2011)

noanswer said:


> alright, so I do feel guilty saying this now, but I've not yet moved to Italy. In fact, it won't be until October when we move so I've still got Guinness and Smithwicks et all on tap, and Tayto at the local Spar, however, your plight of ration packs from home and lack of creme eggs does worry me about the impending move! :scared: lol
> 
> Enjoy your crispy feast though!!


:eyebrows:there is a site online that sends me bacon, sausages and vegetable roll (buy in bulk and freeze or online or when at home), another site for WKD and Caffertys and other food stuffs (which I've been using since September and love it), make potato bread, soda farls and wheaten bread myself  and tatyo actually do deliver :tongue1: my only problem is smithwicks which is sold only in the north of the border.  Plus there are a few shops on ebay which send food too. 

As for Guinness on tap, depending where you move there are loads of Irish pubs that have Guinness, Harp, Murphys, Kilkenny ett on tap. Especially in Milan and Rome. There are a few shops too where you can get stuff from the UK in Milan and Rome if you need I can send on addresses!


----------



## Oritana Linda (Sep 28, 2010)

*& Cereali!*

Hi there!

In regards to bread... Have convinced our local bakery to offer a multi grain bread once a week, it is amazing and I have a standing order of 5 buns that lasts a week! Try in your local bakery or come to ours "Lu Furnu" in Oria, Brindisi, Puglia!


----------



## maisie21 (May 27, 2008)

irish_in_italy said:


> So lads and lassies how do you all cope with the lack of "decent" food and tea and our home comforts? I've been here for nearly 15 years and had a creme egg for the first time in 15 years today  :clap2: Anything you miss? Can't live without? What extreme would you go to for decent fish and chips? lol


Hi 
We have yet to make the move to Italy,hopefully October. And one of my concerns has been how to get English foods over in Italy but I have found some good internet sites that deal with this sort of thing and you can order anything and have it delivered to your door. I am not sure about cheddar chees though and as I use it a lot in my cooking I shall have to try and find somewhere in Pescara that sells it. Other than that my sister will be bringing a load of goodies across in their caravan when they visit.
Judy.


----------

